# Heringsangelei vor dem Aus



## Anglerboard Redaktion (2. August 2018)

Das Thünen-Institut für Ostseefischerei hat auch dieses Jahr einen Rückgang der Heringslarven festgestellt. Damit setzt sich der Negativtrend des Schwarmfisches fort. Der fischbare Bestand ist von ehemals 200.000 Tonnen fast um die Hälfte auf 110.000 Tonnen gesunken. Der Internationale Rat für Meeresforschung (ICES) spricht sich für drastische Fangreduzierungen aus, sogar von einem totalen Fangverbot in 2019 ist die Rede. Das würde auch die Angler betreffen und einen weiteren schweren Schlag für die eh schon arg gebeutelte Angeltourismusbranche an der Küste bedeuten. Der Hering ist einer der Brotfische der Berufsfischer und lockt jedes Jahr Abertausende Petrijünger an die Ostsee. 

*Temperatur steigt*

  Die Forscher des Thünen-Instituts haben nun herausgefunden, dass die höheren Wassertemperaturen in Folge des Klimawandels eine entscheidende Ursache für den Rückgang des Herings sind (https://www.thuenen.de/de/thema/kli...schaft-bedeutet/der-hering-in-der-klimafalle/). In den letzten dreißig Jahren ist die durchschnittliche Temperatur der Ostsee um sagenhafte 2,5 Grad gestiegen. Dadurch laichen die Heringe früher. Gleichzeitig wachsen die Larven im warmen Wasser dann schneller und haben ihren Dottervorrat verbraucht, bevor das für ihre Ernährung so wichtige Zooplankton ‒ wie etwa Krebslarven ‒ geschlüpft ist. Außerdem begünstigt das wärmere Wasser in Kombination mit dem hohen Nährstoffeintrag das Wachstum von Fadenalgen. In deren Nähe entwickeln sich Eier deutlich schlechter und sterben ab


*Fischereibetriebe unter Druck*

  In diesem Fall ist also nicht die fischereiliche Entnahme die Ursache des Rückgangs. Dennoch geht auch nach Ansicht des Thünen-Instituts kein Weg an einer Entnahmebeschränkung vorbei. Die Forscher empfehlen eine Kürzung der Quote um 60 Prozent

 Die Heringsfischer sind entsetzt. Gegenüber dem NDR sagte Günther Grothe, Vorsitzender des Landesverbands der Kutter- und Küstenfischer: „Für die wenigen verbliebenen Fischereibetriebe in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern wäre ein Fangverbot ihres Brotfisches das Aus." Die Entscheidung wird im Oktober getroffen. Dann legt der EU-Fischereirat auf seiner jährlichen Versammlung die Quoten fest. An die Empfehlungen der Wissenschaftler ist er zwar nicht gebunden, aber mit einer empfindlichen Reduzierung der Fangmenge muss gerechnet werden.


----------



## TeeHawk (2. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Also wenn das zur Folge hat, dass im nächsten Jahr gar nicht oder auch nur noch begrenzt auf Hering geangelt werden darf, dann werden wir sehen, dass die Anzahl der Angelläden an der Ostseeküste spätestens 2020 um 50%, wenn nicht sogar mehr, abnehmen wird. Die meisten sind sowieso schon wirtschaftlich erheblich angeschlagen. Das überleben sie dann nicht mehr!

Wobei ich dem Thünen-Institut und Ihren Zahlenwerk kein Vertrauen mehr schenke. Das sind Statistiken, die aus meiner Sicht auf einer sehr "dünnen" Datenbasis erstellt werden. Siehe Dorschbestand-Einbruch, Dorsch-Bag-Limit und das Eingeständnis, dass man sich "geirrt" hatte, was das Alter der gezählten Dorsche betrifft (Quelle ARD Mediathek, SWR2 "Rettung für den Ostsee-Dorsch" bei 15:10 min vom 27.12.2016, Rettung für den Ostsee-Dorsch O-Ton:"Das führte dazu, dass unsere Bestandsberechnung einfach nicht mehr funktioniert").

Das Argument: "Wir haben doch aber keine andere, bessere Datenbasis für die Berechnung der Quote", lasse ich nicht gelten. Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass die Entnahme von Fisch durch Angler, zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt in irgendeiner Region der Ostsee, bestandsgefährdend für diesen Fischbestand war und jemals sein wird. Gammelfischer, Schleppnetz-Fischerei u.a. Massenfangmethoden und geldgeile, den Hals nicht vollkriegende Zwischenhändler in der Wertschöpfungskette für das Produkt Fisch haben die aktuelle Situation herbeigeführt. Nicht der Klimawandel oder die Angler. Sollen die das ausbaden, was sie angerichtet haben.

Verarschen kann ich mich alleine! 

Übrigens, den Berufsfischern geht's nicht besser (Dorschfischer in der Ostsee vor dem Aus – Kein Rezept für die Zukunft in Strande| Panorama 3 | NDR), O-Ton: _"Da habt Ihr ja 30 Jahre uns total verkehrt informiert"_, unbekannter Berufsfischer zu Zimmermann vom Thünen-Institut während einer Präsentation der "Wissenschaftlichen Ergebnisse bzgl. des Dorschs"!


----------



## Ladi74 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Nicht nur die Angelläden, denk mal z.B an die Vermieter, denen bricht ein Teil des Frühjahrsgeschäfts weg.
So kann man einer von Natur aus strukturschwachen Region auch den Rest geben.

Einen Vorteil hat es, die Angler behindern die Segler nicht mehr, der Chef vom Stralsunder Meeresanglerverein hat den Sund, fast, für sich alleine und die Fischereiaufsicht hat auch nicht mehr so viel Stress. 
Die Auswurfsperre auf dem Rügendamm kann wieder abgebaut werden, kostet dann nochmal ein paar Zehntausender Steuergeld.
Sarkasmus aus!


----------



## Wegberger (2. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Hallo,


klar ersichtlich ist ja , dass die sich nach und nach an den Fischarten abarbeiten .....




Dorsch fast erledigt
Hering in den Startlöchern
Lachs & Mefo soll ja auch fast sicher sein
Aal wird dann nicht lange mehr dauern
Mal schauen was sich sich bei den Plattfischen dann einfallen lassen. Da könnte dann die Munition aus WK 2 ein guter Grund sein.


----------



## TeeHawk (2. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Und mit den Plattfischen geben sie dann der Ostsee den Rest, denn wie will man die schonend für den Meeresboden in Massen sonst fangen?

Die Überfischung der Meere


----------



## Dieter2555 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Ich war gerade vor 1 Woche in Maasholm und weiss auch wie es im Frühjahr in Kappeln aussieht, was die Anzahl der Angler betrifft. Das wird wohl bei einem Heringsfangverbot für diese Region ein ganz harter finanzieller Schlag. Genauso für die  Fischer die ja speziell in MeckPom im Frühjahr von den Heringen Leben. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es sich in ein paar Jahren sowieso mit den Fangverboten erledigt hat, da Fischer und auch Angelkutter an der Ostseeküste immer weniger werden.Ich hatte jetzt in Maasholm gehört, dass die SIMONE aus Eckernförder wohl auch bald aufhört, weil teure erforderliche Reparaturen nicht bezahlt werden können.
 Und wer will schon in diesen Zeiten (mit zum Teile sicher berechtigten Fangverboten) Geld investieren ohne zu wissen, ob es jemals wieder reinkommt.


----------



## gründler (2. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



Wegberger schrieb:


> [*]Aal wird dann nicht lange mehr dauern




Wir führen bereits seit Monaten in NDS "harte" Gespräche dazu,wie es ausgeht steht noch inne Sterne...wir hoffen aber das schlimmste zu verhindern.

#h


----------



## Kallex (2. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Ich wohne in SH und habe kein Problem mit dem Einschränkungen. Ich fahre ja auch nicht an den Rhein und angel dort alles weg. Als Einheimischer begrüße ich die Einschränkungen schon. Und mal ehrlich.. .Wer verarbeitet für sich selbst mehr als 5 Dorsche am Tag?  Keiner!  Also wozu das Gequake?
Einzig und allein das die Berufsfischer immer noch viel zu viel entnehmen wäre eine Diskussion wert. Ich wäre schlussendlich für ein gegenerelles Fischereiverbot auf Nord- und Ostsee für zumindest 5 Jahre. Angler dürften weiterhin ihre 5 Dorsche, 5 MeFos, 5 Köhler und 25 Heringe/Tag entnehmen und gut ist.
So als Gedankenmodell. Denn so weiter wie bisher geht es ja auch nicht.


----------



## Wegberger (2. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Hallo Kallex,


danke für dein ehrliches Statement. Ich hoffe viele Urlauber und Touristen sehen das ähnlich und atmen euch nicht mehr die Luft weg #6


P.S. Stimmt so kann das nicht mehr weitergehen, deswegen ein komplettes Angelverbot in der Ost- und Nordsee :vik:


----------



## Windelwilli (2. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Kallex,
> 
> 
> danke für dein ehrliches Statement. Ich hoffe viele Urlauber und Touristen sehen das ähnlich und atmen euch nicht mehr die Luft weg #6
> ...




 Danke für Dein sachliches und treffendes Statement.
 Musste mir eben auf die Lippen beißen und auf die Finger klopfen, um nix zu diesem geistigen |uhoh: zu schreiben.
 Wäre wahrscheinlich dafür gesperrt worden....


----------



## zander67 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



Kallex schrieb:


> Einzig und allein das die Berufsfischer immer noch viel zu viel entnehmen wäre eine Diskussion wert. Ich wäre schlussendlich für ein gegenerelles Fischereiverbot auf Nord- und Ostsee für zumindest 5 Jahre.



Da Du ja aus SH kommst, kannst Du ja den Fischern vor Ort in einer gemütlichen Runde mal Deinen Vorschlag unterbreiten.
 Kannst ja hinterher mal schreiben, wie es so war.

 VG


----------



## yukonjack (2. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



zander67 schrieb:


> Da Du ja aus SH kommst, kannst Du ja den Fischern vor Ort in einer gemütlichen Runde mal Deinen Vorschlag unterbreiten.
> Kannst ja hinterher mal schreiben, wie es so war.
> 
> VG



Ja und ob es da oben auch hübsche Krankenschwestern gibt.....


----------



## TeeHawk (2. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



Kallex schrieb:


> Ich wäre schlussendlich für ein gegenerelles Fischereiverbot auf Nord- und Ostsee für zumindest 5 Jahre. Angler dürften weiterhin ihre 5 Dorsche, 5 MeFos, 5 Köhler und 25 Heringe/Tag entnehmen und gut ist.
> So als Gedankenmodell. Denn so weiter wie bisher geht es ja auch nicht.



Also in MV darfst Du schon seit Jahren nur 3 Mefo pro Tag entnehmen.

Ich würde das Verbot auf die industrielle Fischerei und bestimmte Fangmethoden beschränken.

Ich denke der „Kleine“ Berufsfischer sollte schon überleben, wenn bei ihm die Gier nicht über den Verstand siegt...


----------



## Silvio.i (2. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Es soll keine Angelverbot für Hering geben! Es soll wie für den Dorsch ein Fanglimit geben. Die Diskussion geht nur dahin, wie das ganze überwacht werden soll. Wenn es da zu keiner Einigung kommt, ist für die Verantwortlichen eine striktes Verbot das einfachste!


----------



## Silvio.i (2. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> ..Ich würde das Verbot auf die industrielle Fischerei und bestimmte Fangmethoden beschränken...QUOTE]
> 
> Sehe ich genauso. Generelles Schleppverbot auf der Ostsee!


----------



## TeeHawk (2. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Noch nicht einmal ein Limit wäre für die Angler nötig... die Menge ist doch verschwindend gering im Vergleich zur kommerziellen Fischerei...


----------



## TeeHawk (2. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Generelles Schleppverbot auf der Ostsee!



Du meinst Schleppnetze?


----------



## TeeHawk (2. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Aber ich kann Dir sagen, was man vor hat:

1. Verpflichtender digitaler Verbandsausweis für jeden Angler (Verbandsausweis)
2. Zwang zur Führung eines digitalen Fangbuchs
3. Auswertung ergibt, dass Angler Konkurrenten der kommerziellen Fischerei sind und deren Quote mindern

Logische Konsequenz: absolutes Meeresangelverbot

Ich seh schon wieder die Grenzsoldaten am Stand patrouillieren und nicht mehr auf DDR-Flüchtlinge schießen, sondern auf Schwarzangler...


----------



## Kallex (2. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Eine sachliche Diskussion ist in der Frage ja nicht möglich. Meine zugegebenermaßen provokante These ist natürlich als solche gemeint.


Aber schlussendlich muss doch wirklich etwas für den Fischbestand getan werden. Und strikt gegen alle Verbote oder nur Ideen zu irgendwelchen Regulierungsmaßnahmen zu sein, hilft keinem Fisch weiter.


Ich fange auch gern meinen Seefisch, aber muss das immer ausarten? 



Daher bin ich schon für temp. Beschränkungen bis zur Erholung des Bestandes und das Aus für Nebenerwerbsfischer. Berufsfischerei muss es wohl geben, aber tut es Not das die mit Fabrikschiffern durch die Nordsee touren und die ganzen Meeresgrund zerstören? 



Also nur dumme Sprüche und gegen Alles zu sein hilft nicht.


----------



## Wegberger (2. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Hallo Kallex,


natürlich kann man sachlich diskutieren:




Ist die Annahme, die jegliche Einschränkungen für Angler zugrunde gelegt wird, dass Angler genauso viel entnehmen wie die Fischerei richtig !?
Wenn hier schon der erste Bock geschossen wird, dann brauche ich mich gar nicht über die weiteren Auswirkungen und Beteiligungen diskutieren.


Jegliche Beteiligung von Freizeitangler an irgendwelchen Maßnahmen ist aus meiner Sicht durch diesen o.g. Schachzug ins Rollen gekommen. Wir Angler mildern mit unserer Quote den komerziellen Fischer deren Quote -> siehe Baglimit Dorsch.


----------



## Silvio.i (2. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Du meinst Schleppnetze?




Jepp. Schleppnetzfischerei!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Aber ich kann Dir sagen, was man vor hat:
> 
> 1. Verpflichtender digitaler Verbandsausweis für jeden Angler (Verbandsausweis)
> 2. Zwang zur Führung eines digitalen Fangbuchs
> ...



Mein Gott was bist du eine Dramaqueen, selten so einen Schmarrn gelesen.

Wenn ich die Fänge dieses Jahr so betrachte, da kommen sicher einige allein schon deshalb nicht mehr, weil die Fänge nicht mehr so sind, wie sie waren. 
Heringe konnte man fangen, aber weniger und die Saison war mMn kürzer
Hornhecht war weitaus weniger als früher
Hecht und Zander im Hafen Stralsund im letzten Winter,  da kann man mal herzhaft lachen, wo früher Angler neben Angler stand, war in diesem Winter nichts los. Da konnte man parallel zum Ufer werfen, hat keinen gestört.

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie weit die von Thünen gelieferten Daten den Tatsachen entsprechen, aber ich bin überzeugt, es wird nicht so weiter gehen, wie bisher. 

Und da ist es völlig irrelevant, ob es uns gefällt, oder nicht.


----------



## iXware (2. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

und aus den Fängen aus irgend einem beliebigen Hafen kannst du auf die Fischpopulation der gesamten Ostsee schließen? Du mußt echt ein Genie sein, oder bei Thünen arbeiten


----------



## Wegberger (2. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Hallo,




> aber ich bin überzeugt, es wird nicht so weiter gehen, wie bisher.


 Genau ... wir Angler werden mit unseren Fängen den Berufsfischern gleichgestellt. Und weil wir keine Lobby haben direkt zu unserem Nachteil über den Tisch gezogen.

Und der Verband vermeldet jede Restquote für Angler noch als Erfolg. Lieber auf 1000 t ökölogisch positiv geangelten Fisch verzichten und dafür die 1000 t den Schleppnetzfischern schenken. Wahrer kompetenter Naturschutz und klasse Anglervertretung.


----------



## Aal 2014 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Thünen, das Wort gibt es im Plattdeutschen auch, allerdings ohne h und bedeutet ganz einfach lügen.
Von einem ehemaligen Mitarbeiter eines Angelkutter hörte ich
dass besagtes Institut ganz gezielt Angler auf ihre Kosten die
Küsten rauf und runter zum angeln und zählen geschickt hat.
Dann hat man sie höchste Stückzahl genommen und pro Angelkutter hochgerechnet. Schon hat man eine Statistik!!!


----------



## Laichzeit (2. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Ich bin dafür, dass man das Thünen-Institut abschafft. Solange keiner nachschaut, kann der Bestand auch nicht schlecht sein. Wie bei dieser verrückten Katze in der Kiste.


----------



## Wegberger (3. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Hallo,


Thünen ist doch nur 1/3 der Problems. Unsere Angelvertreter wehren sich nicht gegen diesen Blödsinn.

Mal ein Beispiel zum veranschaulichen:

Unsere Autobahnen, insbes. die Brücken sind in einem schlechten Zustand. Was meint ihr was los wäre, wenn irgendjemand die Idee hätte PKW dürften nur noch an drei Tagen in der Woche Autobahnen benutzen. ADAC,AvD , Autolobby würden Amok laufen und zurecht mal den Hinweis auf 40 t und Co. machen. Ok das sind auch Interessenvertreter. Das Thema Baglimit , Verband und Restriktionen für Angler kann man da fein durchspielen. Dann wird einem der Wahnsinn erst richtig bewusst.


----------



## Wollebre (3. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

welche Geistesblitze haben denn diese "Angelvertreter" gewählt?

 Thomas hat früher oft genug geschrieben " ihr bekommt was ihr gewählt habt" und hat leider Recht behalten.


----------



## Wegberger (3. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Hallo Wollebre,


#6


----------



## BerndH (3. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Was ich an den ganzen Aussagen nicht verstehe:


Der Hering soll früher laichen, aufgrund der gestiegenen Wassertemperaturen.
Aber auf das Plankton hat das keinen Einfluss. Das beginnt dann nach einem bestimmten Datum zu wachsen???


So ein Blödsinn!!!!
Es gab schon immer Jahre, in denen der Hering früher kam (nach milden Wintern) und Jahre in denen er später kam (nach harten Wintern).
Und jedesmal hatte der Junghering genug zu fressen.


Und nur weil jetzt so ein komisches Institut forscht, will das Plankton nicht mehr wachsen????


In der Schule hieß es da immer 6 setzten Themenverfehlung


Gruß
-Bernd-


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

@ixware und @Wegberger entschuldigt, das es mir um die Sache ging und das ich meine Beobachtungen in das Thema habe einfließen lassen. 

Ich wollte die Diskussion wirklich nicht unnötig mit Sachlichkeit belasten.

Natürlich ist mir nicht entgangen,  das es hier zum gutem Ton gehört  bei den Stichwörtern Verband und Thünen den Verstand auszuschalten und mit Schaum vor dem Mund die immer gleichen Hasstiraden vorzutragen.  

Das ist mir aber zu langweilig und der Ernsthaftigkeit des Themas nicht würdig.

Und ja sicher sind eure Feindbilder zu kritisieren, das heißt aber nicht,  das es auch für alle weiteren auftretenden Probleme reicht,  reflexartig die Wörter Verband und Thünen  hervorzuwürgen.

Das verhalten erinnert hier an die Hexenverfolgung im finsteren Mittelalter, schlechte Ernte, unerklärliche Phänomene. Zack war wieder eine Rothaarige dran, bei denen mit den einfachen Lösungen seid ihr also in guter Gesellschaft.


----------



## Laichzeit (3. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



BerndH schrieb:


> Der Hering soll früher laichen, aufgrund der gestiegenen Wassertemperaturen.
> Aber auf das Plankton hat das keinen Einfluss. Das beginnt dann nach einem bestimmten Datum zu wachsen???



Das Plankton braucht Wärme, Nährstoffe und Licht. Wenn man an der einen Schraube dreht, passen die anderen Werte schnell nicht mehr so gut. Zum Beispiel ist es früher im Frühjahr länger dunkel und das Plankton wächst schlechter, da es zwar warm genug, aber zu dunkel ist.


----------



## Double2004 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

@Testudo: Danke für deine Beiträge!#6


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



Wollebre schrieb:


> welche Geistesblitze haben denn diese "Angelvertreter" gewählt?
> 
> Thomas hat früher oft genug geschrieben " ihr bekommt was ihr gewählt habt" und hat leider Recht behalten.





Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Wollebre,
> 
> #6




Was ist jetzt so toll an dieser Aussage von euch wie auch von Thomas seinerzeits? |uhoh:


Wer diese "Angelvertreter" nicht will, muss diese abwählen.
Wenn Thomas aber jedem Landesverband, der nicht mit der Angelpolitik des DAFV einverstanden war/ist, geraten hat, auszutreten, überläßt das Spielfeld der Wahl denen, die so wählen, wie eben die anderen nicht wollen.
Die hier immer programmierte und beklatschte Austrittspolitk hat diese DAFV-Struktur erst zementiert ... die "Geistesblitze" liegen nicht bei denen die gewählt und immer bestätigt werden, sondern bei denen, die dies ermöglichen, da diese  demoktarische Strukturen noch nicht durchblicken.


----------



## smithie (3. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



Kallex schrieb:


> Aber schlussendlich muss doch wirklich etwas für den Fischbestand getan werden. Und strikt gegen alle Verbote oder nur Ideen zu irgendwelchen Regulierungsmaßnahmen zu sein, hilft keinem Fisch weiter


 Genau!
Und wenn es Dir darum geht und Du Dir den Verlauf beim Dorsch angeschaut hast, wirst Du ggf. feststellen, dass das Baglimit zum Dorschbestandsschutz nichts (!!!) beigetragen hat!


----------



## willmalwassagen (3. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Wem gehört denn das Meer?Nordseeküste, Ostseeküste Vor Deutschland. Das gehört doch uns allen Bürgern. Und der Staat gibt privaten Firmen das Recht, dieses Meer auszubeuten und verbietet seinen Bürgern den Fischfang in diesen Gewässern damit die kommerziellen Ausbeuter mehr Geld verdienen können.
Das wäre doch eher der richtige Denkansatz.


----------



## TeeHawk (3. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



Testudo schrieb:


> Mein Gott was bist du eine Dramaqueen, selten so einen Schmarrn gelesen.



"Dramaqueen"? Du hast offensichtlich nicht verstanden, welche Möglichkeiten die Digitalisierung bietet. Ein digitaler Verbandsausweis in Verbindung mit einem internetfähigen Handy und der entsprechenden App, sowie der gesetzlichen Verpflichtung Fänge unverzüglich zu dokumentieren, ermöglicht die "Totale Überwachung" der Freizeitangler. Das geht soweit, dass man aus diesen Daten Empfehlungen für die Berufsfischerei generieren kann, wo auf der Ostsee sie die maximalen Fänge erwarten können. Man hat eine nahezu Echtzeitübersicht wer, wo, wieviel, von welchem Fisch gefangen hat, eine Echtzeit-Übersicht der Quote pro Fischart pro Angler, etc..
Und wer an die Daten rankommt, kann Statistiken erstellen, die dann ganz massiv untermauern, dass die Freizeitangler neben der Berufsfischerei keine Daseinsberechtigung mehr haben.




Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Fänge dieses Jahr so betrachte, da kommen sicher einige allein schon deshalb nicht mehr, weil die Fänge nicht mehr so sind, wie sie waren.
> Heringe konnte man fangen, aber weniger und die Saison war mMn kürzer
> Hornhecht war weitaus weniger als früher
> Hecht und Zander im Hafen Stralsund im letzten Winter,  da kann man mal herzhaft lachen, wo früher Angler neben Angler stand, war in diesem Winter nichts los. Da konnte man parallel zum Ufer werfen, hat keinen gestört.



Und ein Jahr vorher war die Welt noch in Ordnung... Klar gibt es Schwankungen, aber die waren schon immer. Letztes Jahr war der Hering z.B. reichlich...



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie weit die von Thünen gelieferten Daten den Tatsachen entsprechen, aber ich bin überzeugt, es wird nicht so weiter gehen, wie bisher.
> 
> Und da ist es völlig irrelevant, ob es uns gefällt, oder nicht.



Die Aussage zu Thünen bezieht sich ja auf deren eigenes Eingestehen Ihres Versagens. Und diese Tatsachen kann man selbst nachvollziehen, wenn man sich die entsprechenden Interviews anschaut/anhört.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> "Dramaqueen"? Du hast offensichtlich nicht verstanden, welche Möglichkeiten die Digitalisierung bietet. Ein digitaler Verbandsausweis in Verbindung mit einem internetfähigen Handy und der entsprechenden App, sowie der gesetzlichen Verpflichtung Fänge unverzüglich zu dokumentieren, ermöglicht die "Totale Überwachung" der Freizeitangler. Das geht soweit, dass man aus diesen Daten Empfehlungen für die Berufsfischerei generieren kann, wo auf der Ostsee sie die maximalen Fänge erwarten können. Man hat eine nahezu Echtzeitübersicht wer, wo, wieviel, von welchem Fisch gefangen hat, eine Echtzeit-Übersicht der Quote pro Fischart pro Angler, etc..
> Und wer an die Daten rankommt, kann Statistiken erstellen, die dann ganz massiv untermauern, dass die Freizeitangler neben der Berufsfischerei keine Daseinsberechtigung mehr haben.




|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkratUnd wer keinen digitalen Verbandsausweis hat, darf nicht mehr angeln .. so wie ich .. alles klar |bigeyes |rolleyes

Auf gemeldeten Kuttern sind Videoüberwachungskameras installiert, zusätzlich werden GPS-Daten der digitalen Mitgliedsausweise, bei Nichtmitgliedern die Pflichtarmbänder, die man beim Angeln tragen muss, an Dronen übermittelt, die einen freundlich überwachen, Drillprofile erstellen und an den Verband der Berufsfischer, zentrale Stelle der Freizeitanglerüberwachung und Statistikerstellung, übermitteln.
Ja dann hat man "eine nahezu Echtzeitübersicht wer, wo, wieviel, von welchem  Fisch gefangen hat, eine Echtzeit-Übersicht der Quote pro Fischart pro  Angler, etc.."
Echter geht nur noch mit dem persönlichen Body, der beigestellt wird ...


----------



## Wegberger (3. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Hallo,


eigentlich ist das alles egal.... wir Angler sind zum Spielball und Abwicklungsmasse in diesem Verteilungskampf geworden.

Wer keine Lobbyvertreter hat, der kann zwar noch einige Zeit träumen ...aber wird von der Realität dann bitter eingeholt.

Und die Mär vom geschwächten DAFV (durch die Austritte) ist doch nicht ernst gemeint? Seit 5 Jahren sind die jetztigen Probleme (Natura & Co.) bekannt - und der DAFV hat sich früher und heute nicht um Angler gekümmert. 

 Was soll den DAFV denn geschwächt haben ? Da er eh nicht für Anglerbelange eintritt hat sich doch nichts durch die Austritte geändert. Viel erschreckender finde ich, dass in S-H zum Beispiel sich ausser Angeldemo nichts verbandstechnisch rührt und die Mitglieder das schein toll finden .... aber vielleicht ist da die böse Rheinländer, der die Fische der Ostsee kanabalisiert das wichtigere Feindbild.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> eigentlich ist das alles egal.... wir Angler sind zum Spielball und Abwicklungsmasse in diesem Verteilungskampf geworden.
> ...



Angler sind Wähler. Macht euer Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle und es kann sich viel ändern.


----------



## Wegberger (3. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Hallo Naturliebhaber,



> Angler sind Wähler. Macht euer Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle und es kann sich viel ändern.


Ein ganz klares Jaein #c

Nur Personen austauschen ist hier (leider) zu kurz gesprungen. Grundsätzlich müssen die Entwicklungen der letzten 30 Jahren aufgearbeitet werden. Und daraus würde sich dann auch die generelle Frage kommen:

*Wofür sind LV und BV da ?*


Für Bewirtschafter ?
Für Angler?
Für das eigene Pöstchen?
Für alle drei Gruppen?
Für ......

Erst wenn diese elementare Grundsatzfrage mit allen Konsequenzen gestellt,geklärt und für die Zukunft neu aufgestellt ist - dann kommt Ruhe in den Laden.

Aus meiner Sicht hat das deutsche Angelverbandswesen leider in den letzten 30 Jahren eine schizophrene und mafiose Scheinkultur begründet .... und ja .... der Angler hat das einfach geduldet. Nur Nachwuchskräfte im Lobbybereich wurde so auch nicht entwickelt.

 Nun hängt man in einem Dilemma .... das nur noch mit großen Werkzeug bereinigt werden kann. Denn das Ergebnis für die Monsato-Lady war und ist das beste Argument für die hilflose und verfahrende Situation in die uns die "alten Betonköpfe" reinzwingen.


Unsere Angelfunktionäre haben eine eigene Legende gestrickt, die ihnen die Legitimation sicherstellt ... wenn du diese strukturellen Probleme nicht löst .... dann versenkst du alle Kreuze nur im Güllebecken.


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Gut geschrieben - nur glaube ich nicht mehr an die Umkehrbarkeit der Versäumnisse.

Die Etablierung der ganzen Natur- und Tierschutzorganisationen und deren Lobbyarbeit sind uneinholbar davongeeilt - einen anerkannten, etablierten (Volks-) Sport namens Angeln kriegt man in Deutschland nicht mehr hin. 

Leider


----------



## Wegberger (3. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Hallo Dorschbremse,

danke.



> Gut geschrieben - nur glaube ich nicht mehr an die Umkehrbarkeit der Versäumnisse.


Umkehren kann man immer und jederzeit. 

Nur die Drosse Gehirnwäsche ... die Entwicklung zum Naturschützer "best in class" .... das verleugnerische und schamhafte wegtauchen beim Thema -> wir jagen maritim. Das macht es natürlich nicht einfacher... weil die alten Strukturen nur den Machterhalt zum Ziel haben.

Ich hatte große Hoffnungen auf NDS gesetzt .... und auch Kolja war/ist eine Hoffnung ...Lars natürlich auch .... aber sein wir doch mal ehrlich ..... unsere Gegner und deren Lakaien sind immer noch im falschen Film. Und solange mir Angler erzählen, dass es besser ist mit Berufsfischern verglichen zu werden und unser Hobby zu beschneiden oder zu verbieten .... dann fällt mit nichst mehr dazu ein.

Und jetzt bin ich mal ganz böse: 

 Vielleicht war es besser, als die Trottelangler sich um nichts gekümmert haben - als sich jetzt vor den Karren - vom DAFV zu spannen und gegen den langfristigen eigenen Interessen zu agieren. Vorher hat sie nichts interressiert - jetzt haben sie nicht kapiert - bald haben sie nichst zu angeln.


Da ich etwas Fussball-Affine bin, erinnert mich das an S04 zu seinen besten Zeiten: Sonnenkönige, denen jeder Umbug geglaubt wurde und die Situation wurde von Jahr zu Jahr schlechter.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Trottelangler?

Trottelangler waren vielleicht die, die den Verband verlassen haben und nun feststellen, das man ihn als Nichtmitglied von außen nicht verändern kann. Die einzige Chance ist auf den Gau zu hoffen, das der Verband zusammenbricht.

Da werden einige dumm aus der Wäsche schauen,wenn dann, so es sich überhaupt organisiert, alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen gereicht wird.


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Der Vergleich mit Schalke passt nicht - da waren nie Jackenzieher, Berufsgratulanten, Beckenrandschwimmer und Chefwitze-Lacher unter den Entscheidungsträgern


----------



## Berater (3. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Gut geschrieben - nur glaube ich nicht mehr an die Umkehrbarkeit der Versäumnisse.
> 
> Die Etablierung der ganzen Natur- und Tierschutzorganisationen und deren Lobbyarbeit sind uneinholbar davongeeilt - einen anerkannten, etablierten (Volks-) Sport namens Angeln kriegt man in Deutschland nicht mehr hin.
> 
> Leider


Unsere Angelfunktionäre geben tatsächlich kein gutes Bild ab. Wir sind 3 Millionen Angler in Deutschland. Da sollte der Verband viel aggressiver die Interessen der Angler vertreten in vielen Bereichen und nicht immer in der Defensive sein


----------



## Wegberger (3. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Hallo Testudo,




> Trottelangler waren vielleicht die, die den Verband verlassen haben und nun feststellen, das man ihn als Nichtmitglied von außen nicht verändern kann.


Dieser Verband ist so verkalkt, dass er sich die Monsanto-Christel ( der es nie um die Sache ging -> siehe Bienenzüchter) aus lauter Unfähigkeit der eigenen inneren Erneuerung als bestest der schlechten Übel an die Backe gestimmt hat und immer noch nicht schlauer geworden ist.

Der Schritt auszutreten war nicht die Abkehr zum Veränderungwillen sodern die Erkenntnis des Supergaus des Verates an der Anglerschaft. Das so macher Saulus hier eine Chance zum Paulus gesehen hat mag ein anderes Thema sein.

Testudo, deine Argumentation könnte ich nachvollziehen, wenn der DAFV in Gremien oder Anhörungen auf einmal durch seine Mitgliederstärke an Ansehen gelitten hätte. 

Aber mal ehrlich, das haben sie nicht, weil sie eh keiner für relevant hält

sie keinen Nachweis über relevante Ergebnisse erbringen
und sie Naturschützer vertreten und keine Naturnutzer
weill sie Bewirtschafter vertreten und keine Angler
Und Testudo jetzt auch an dich die Fragen der Fragen, die noch nie ein DAFV Fan beantwortet hat:

 Was hat dieser Verband bisher an positiven Dingen für die "ANGLER" hervorgebracht ?


Und jetzt schreibe nicht das wir von 2000 bis 2016 kein Dorsch-Baglimit hatten.


----------



## Wegberger (3. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Hallo Berater,




> Da sollte der Verband viel aggressiver die Interessen der Angler vertreten in vielen Bereichen und nicht immer in der Defensive sein




Dieser Verband hat alles, aber nicht die Interessen der Angler im Blick ,,, daher der Status Quo.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Habe ich schon erzählt, dass ich mein Angelboot nach der Saison verkaufe und mir ein schönes, schnittiges Segelboot zulegen werde? Meine Familie freut sich bereits drauf- nächstes Jahr geht es dann nach Dänemark und Schweden, Ostsee rauf und runter und das sogar durch den Fehmarnbelt!


----------



## Wegberger (4. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Hallo Lars,


denke du meinst dein Angelboot.


 Aber ich wünsche euch viel Spass.... und wer jetzt immer noch bis zum Hals in Monsantos *************** steckt .... der wird es eh nie verstehen.


Es gibt schlimme Hoffnung .... die SH Angler, die dem Rheinländer keinen Dorsch gönnen .... werden bald gleichgestellt.


----------



## Laichzeit (4. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Habe ich schon erzählt, dass ich mein Angelverbot nach der Saison verkaufe und mir ein schönes, schnittiges Segelboot zulegen werde?



#6 Wenn es nur so einfach wäre.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Testudo,
> 
> 
> Dieser Verband ist so verkalkt, dass er sich die Monsanto-Christel ( der es nie um die Sache ging -> siehe Bienenzüchter) aus lauter Unfähigkeit der eigenen inneren Erneuerung als bestest der schlechten Übel an die Backe gestimmt hat und immer noch nicht schlauer geworden ist.
> ...



Da musst du einen DAFV Fan fragen.

Ich teile die Kritik weitgehend,  aber die Form der Kritik  geht mir gehörig gegen den Strich.  

Man kann hier kein Thema  mehr diskutieren,  ohne das sich ein Kreis von Usern mit dem immer wiederkehrenden  Gezeter  zu Wort meldet. 

Das informiert nicht mehr,  das  nervt und stößt ab. Zudem merkt man deutlich,  wer sich Gedanken macht  und wem es genügt als Echo zu fungieren,  nicht innovativ, aber dafür penetrant.

Da ist noch Luft nach oben und die Sache ist wichtiger als die Kampagne,  das Augenmaß dafür vermisse ich immer wieder.


----------



## Wegberger (4. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Hallo Testudo,




> Ich teile die Kritik eingehend,  aber die Form der Kritik  geht mir gehörig gegen den Strich.


Wie soll man denn Kritik üben ? 

Mit dem x in einem verrotteten System ?
 Dann mache doch mal positiv den Anfang und skizziere mal ein Umschwung ? 
Kritik wird ignoriert, nieder geschwiegen, verfolgt, gemobbt und ausgegrenzt. 
Wer durch die Mühle gegangen ist, soll also noch was machen ?

Und auch hier stimmt aus meiner Sicht die Wahrnehmung nicht:




> Das informiert nicht mehr,  das  nervt und stößt ab. Zudem merkt man  deutlich,  wer sich Gedanken macht  und wem es genügt als Echo zu  fungieren,  nicht innovativ, aber dafür penetrant.
> 
> Da ist noch Luft nach oben und die Sache ist wichtiger als die Kampagne,  das Augenmaß dafür vermisse ich immer wieder.


Nein die richtige Kampagne im Sinne der Angler hätte vom DAFV kommen müssen .... nicht die Kritiker sind hier in der Pflicht. Das Augenmass verliert sich, wenn man nur auf Ignoranz bei der Anglervertretung stößt und das immer und immer wieder,


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Lars,
> 
> 
> denke du meinst dein Angelboot.




Klar, mein Rechtschreibprogramm kennt anscheinend nur noch das Wort Angelverbot. Wann nutze ich auch noch mein Angelboot...

Diese Woche war ich draußen und siehe da- deutlich weniger Dorsche als noch vor zwei Wochen. Haben die Angler wieder zugeschlagen und alles weggefischt- oder die Fischer, die schön die Küsten vor Ostholstein systematisch abgerollert haben in den letzten 10 Tagen?

Wenn ich hier schon wieder lese, dass Angler Beschränkungen für Angler fordern und das ohne ein geringsten Funken Hintergrundwissen, wird mir schon wieder übel!

Ich denke die meisten Angler haben es nicht verstanden und werden bzw. wollen es auch nicht verstehen. 

Ich denke man sollte sich bevor mal Verbote fordert, erst einmal ausführlich und intensiv mit den Hintergründen beschäftigen, mit den Fakten und warum ICES "ZERO" fordert.

Ich denke dann wird auch den Verbotsfetischisten ein Licht aufgehen. Aber selbst der DAFV hat ja nun der Politik mitgeteilt, wie sehr doch die "Beschränkungen" (Baglimit!) zur Erholung der Dorschbestände beigetragen haben- obwohl die Bestände einzig vom 2016'er Jahrgang abhängig sind (für alle "Neulinge"/ das war vor der Einführung des Baglimit). Damit hat der DAFV der Politik klar signalisiert, dass eine Beschränkung der Angler zu einer Erholung der Bestände führt. Das haben die ja nicht nur in kleiner Runde erzählt, sondern der verantwortlichen Ministerin in einem persönlichen Brief mitgeteilt. Somit kann Frau Klöckner dann bei der EU gleich beim Hering auch eine Beschränkung für Angler empfehlen- das hat ja beim Dorsch absolut super mit der Erholung geklappt und die Angler begrüßen ja Beschränkungen, wenn es der Erholung der Bestände dient. Auch wenn es nicht so ist, liegt der Ball bei der Ministerin und die kann in einer PM dann sogar noch schreiben "Mit Zustimmung der deutschen Angler".

Ich gehe jetzt lieber ins Bett, auch wenn mir gerade nach einer Flasche Schnaps ist. Würde ich bei diesen Themen immer eine Pulle Schnaps trinken, wäre ich seit 2017 Alkoholiker...


----------



## Wegberger (4. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Hallo Lars,


du bist so nah dran wie keiner von uns..... und ich denke das du jetzt noch einen guten Preis für ein Ostsee-Angelboot bekommst und Nachfrage nach Segel auch besser ist als in zwei Jahren,


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Testudo,
> 
> 
> Wie soll man denn Kritik üben ? Mit dem x in einem verrotteten System ?
> ...



Tut mir leid,  kann ich nicht. 

Und ohne schlüssiges mitreißendes Konzept, nö.

Alle die sich an dem Thema abarbeiten kriegen über kurz oder lang einen an der Waffel,weil man nicht verstehen kann, das trotz zutreffender Analyse, die Leute nicht aus dem Quark kommen.  

Wie verzweifelt muss man sein, wenn manche  gar ihre ganze Hoffnung auf einen neuen  politischen Wind setzt,

Wie viele Heilsversprechen wurden den schon wahr?

Ganz ehrlich, so wie ich die Masse wahrnehme, wie gesetzt die Reaktionen sind, geh ich lieber angeln. Wenn ich da die richtigen Entscheidungen treffe hab ich sofort was davon und wer weiß wie lange man es noch darf.

Segelboot ist übrigens eine gute Idee,  aber ich würde Angelzeug mitnehmen


----------



## Wegberger (4. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Hallo testudo (Frank),
danke für deine ehrlichen Worte,



> Tut mir leid,  kann ich nicht. Und ohne schlüssiges mitreißendes Konzept, nö.Alle die sich an dem Thema abarbeiten kriegen über kurz oder lang einen  an der Waffel,weil man nicht verstehen kann, das trotz zutreffender  Analyse, die Leute nicht aus dem Quark kommen.  Wie verzweifelt muss man sein, wenn manche  gar ihre ganze Hoffnung auf einen neuen  politischen Wind setzt,Wie viele Heilsversprechen wurden den schon wahr?


Aber sind dann nicht die unbeugsamen, die ewigen Nörgler, die kleinen Furunkel in der ach so heilen DAFV Phseudo-Welt ......immer noch besser als die Schar der Abnicker?

Ist kein Konzept, keine Vertretung nicht sogar besser als das was wir haben ? Du kannst noch so gut analysieren und argumentieren - wenn die Strukturen und der Geist in den Hallen keine Neuausrichtung fördern. 

Und da verdehst du auch meiner Sicht die Situation komplett - es geht nicht um neue Köpfe, es geht nicht um neuen Wind im Schweinestall. 

Es geht um eine Neudefinition der maritimen Jagd. Es geht um gesellschaftliche Positionierung, es geht um eine zeitgemässe Renaissance des Wissens und Umgang mit Tieren zum eigenen Verzehr oder der Achtung des Angler zum Rückwurf.

Das sind solche tiefgreifenden Themen, die leider die letzte 30 Jahre nicht angepackt wurden, dass dein geschildertes Bauchgefühl nachvollziehbar ist .... aber nur den alten Genossen in die Karten spielt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Ist das Problem der Verband, oder seine phlegmatischen Mitglieder?

Ich hatte mich darüber mit Thomas mal ausgetauscht, und er konnte mir nicht wiedersprechen,. Trotz schlüssiger Darlegung der Problematik, es kam kaum Resonanz.  Und so ist es heute auf dem Netzwerk immer noch.

Schau dir an, wie viel Mitglieder da sind, wie viel selbst aktiv werden....

Die Masse der deutschen Angler legt die Hände in den Schoß. 

Du bekommst die nicht in die Spur und aufrührerisches verhalten,  da bekommen die gleich hetische Flecken .


----------



## Wegberger (4. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Hallo Testudo,


da habe ich schon eine sehr dezidierte Meinung:

Wenn ich in einem Verein, einem LV oder gar einem BV in verantwortlicher Position mitwirke - dann habe ich mich aufstellen lassen, dann habe ich nicht die Position als Selbstzweck und dann habe ich meine Wähler *und die Sache* zu vertreten *und zu informieren. Insbesonders wenn das Pendel mal (trotz allen Einsatz) in die falsche Richtung ausschlägt.*

Keiner erwartet einen 100 % Erfolgsjob. Aber beim DAFV vermisse ich den kleinsten eigenständigen Anstand, die Dokumentation des eigenen Wirken gegenüber der zahlenden Mehrheit.

 Das ist erstmal kein Thema des Angels - sondern ein Thema des Selbstverständniss und Anstandes.


Und hier fängt das Unheil doch schon an - Verbote über Verbote .... Lippenbekenntnisse warum aber keine Argumente  .... das ist Verpoposierung hoch 10. 


Ein gutes Beispiel ist des Baglimit Skandal um dem Verband.....  :
Keiner hätte eine Kritik geäüssert, wenn Christel und ihre Rote Handtasche das Synonym für Ärger und Aufruhr gegen den Irrsinn der Zusammenlegung der Quoten von Fischern und Anglern gewesen wären .> Man verliert auch manchmal.

Aber uns zu verraten und das noch als Erfolg darzustellen ,,, ist schon krimminell. Das ist eine Selbstbedienungsmentalität gegenüber den Wählern.

 Nein nicht der Wähler hat alleinig einen Auftrag .... sodern der Funktionär muss sein Mandat in Sinne der Sache ausfüllen und gegen die Basis reflektieren.

 Und jetzt kommt dann die unsägliche Situation, dass der Verein ein Bewirtschafter ist - der sich vom Angler finazieren lässt. Spätestens bei dem Wahlverhalten der Verinsführungen wird das Bewirtschafter-Gen den LV`s den Hintern pudern. Klar die helfen und machen was für den Bewirtschafter .... und was für den Angler ?

Diese Komplexität des Versagens, und das ist besonders pervers - schütz die DAFV-Versager .... weil der Müllhaufen so gewaltig geworden ist .... das es nicht so einfach geändert werden kann. Bei Lars und Angeldemo kannst erkennen, dass sie sogar ihre Lügen-Pfründe verteidigen .... scheint ein gutes Geschäftsmodell zu sein.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



Testudo schrieb:


> Segelboot ist übrigens eine gute Idee,  aber ich würde Angelzeug mitnehmen



Ich habe nur gute Ideen . Das Angelzeug bleibt aber zu Hause...



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Testudo,
> Wie soll man denn Kritik üben ?



Kritik sollte immer mit Beispielen belegt sein. Das hat Thomas doch immer sehr gut umgesetzt- seine Artikel haben immer wieder die Defizite der Verbandsarbeit aufgezeigt.

Gerne mal ein Beispiel, welches zu diesem Thema passt. Der DAFV behauptet ja gerne, das Baglimit 2016 verhindert zu haben. Für 2018 gab es hingegen keine Aktivitäten, für 2019 geht man in die entgegengesetzte Richtung und fordert ja - wenn auch unbewusst - eine Beibehaltung des Baglimits. Es droht ein Fangverbt auf Hering, doch wo bleibt der Aufschrei des DAFV? Nichts ist davon zu lesen oder zu hören.

Ich habe ein paar Beiträge vorher bereits dargestellt, dass der DAFV durch seine Inkompetenz der Politik und der Wissenschaft ("Die Beschränkungen beim Dorsch haben zur Erholung der Bestände geführt") in die Karten spielt. Hier wird erneut und fortlaufend bewusst oder unbewusst gegen Angler und den Angeltourismus gearbeitet. Warum?

Leider interessiert es niemanden und so können die weiter Blödsinn verzapfen. Ich kann mir doch keinen Panzer kaufen und nach Berlin fahren...



Wegberger schrieb:


> Nein die richtige Kampagne im Sinne der Angler hätte vom DAFV kommen  müssen .... nicht die Kritiker sind hier in der Pflicht. Das Augenmass  verliert sich, wenn man nur auf Ignoranz bei der Anglervertretung stößt  und das immer und immer wieder,



Widerspruch! "DAFV" und "im Sinne der Angler"....

In den Augen des DAFv und derer Mitglieder handeln die doch "im Sinne der Angler". Die können es einfach nicht besser. Deren Arbeit halten die für "Anglerinteressen vertreten". Verbote und Beschränkungen einfordern und hinterher hinstellen und sagen "Wir haben das Baglimit verhindert" oder für 2019 "Wir haben es geschafft, dass Baglimit auf 10 zu erhöhen". Hallo, das stellt sogar Thünen in Aussicht. Was hätten die also erreicht? Nichts! Das ist kein Kampf sondern lediglich die Arbeit anderer für sich nutzen. Die Mitglieder schlucken und bejubeln das. Geiler und einfacher kann man sich doch fürs Nichtstun feiern lassen. 

So, ich schaue mir heute erst einmal ein Segelboot an. Mal gucken, ob ich gleich zuschlage...


----------



## hans albers (4. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

ma wieder zurück zum thread-titel:

 gibt es da denn jetzt schon irgendetwas handfestes wegen angelverbotes 2019
 oder nur die empfehlung ..??


(In bezug auf bundesländer würde mich auch mal interessieren)


----------



## Wollebre (4. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Habe ich schon erzählt, dass ich mein Angelboot nach der Saison verkaufe und mir ein schönes, schnittiges Segelboot zulegen werde? Meine Familie freut sich bereits drauf- nächstes Jahr geht es dann nach Dänemark und Schweden, Ostsee rauf und runter und das sogar durch den Fehmarnbelt!



Unbedingt machen!!!!!!!! Hatten 11 Jahre eine LM27 und von den Jahren möchte ich nicht einen Tag missen wo wir auf der Ostsee unterwegs waren. Leider mußte ich nach einer OP auf Anraten der Ärzte das tolle Hobby aufgeben.


----------



## mefofänger (4. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

mal ganz ehrlich hier wird seit drei jahren immer wieder über das  gleiche diskutiert, macht doch endlich mal was unterstützt die leute die  hilfe brauchen wie z.b. anglerdemo. und tretet bei denn aus die  garnichts machen wie einige verbände!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LAC (7. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Wenn wissenschaftlich ein Artenrückgang zu verzeichnen ist z.B. beim Hering, dann müssen die Wissenschaftler sich Gedanken machen, wie diese Fischart geholfen werden kann, damit der Bestand nicht ganz zusammen bricht.
Sollte dann auf dem Plan auch ein Fanglimit bestehen wo auch der Angler betroffen wird, dann sollte er sich daran halten, im Sinne der Natur. Nun beobachte ich die Angelei mit einen scharfen und geschulten Blick gut 40 Jahre  und  ich kenne die Hochburgen der Heringsangelei ob es  in Deutschland Kappeln an der Schlei (Ostsee) ist oder in Dänemark Hvide Sande (Nordsee)  wie meine Westentasche. Was ich in den 40 Jahren dort erlebt habe, kann man in Worten nicht fassen - ich habe Menschen gesehen, die so gierig nach Fisch sind, das es mit Angeln nichts mehr zu tun hat. Die täglich Heringe fangen  - zig Hundert,  wo die Fische am Ende der Woche abgeholt werden, damit in den Kühltruhen wieder Platz für den neuen Fang ist - in der Heringssaison, die zweimal im Jahr ist.  Ob dieses im Sinne der Natur bzw. des Anglers ist, kann sich jeder selbst beantworten.
Ich betrachte dieses als ein Raubbau an unserer Natur - und hat nichts mit dem Hobby Angeln zu  tun. 
Und die Verkaufszahlen von Blei bzw. heute andere Gewichte und Paternoster, sprechen ein deutliche Sprache - sie werden nicht gegessen sie beschweren eine Landschaft gewaltig - nun liebe ich mein Hobby und kann mich nicht frei sprechen - habe jedoch ein umweltbewusstes Denken und raste nicht aus, wie ich es oben geschildert habe.
Und diese Ausraster sind es, die den Ruf des Anglers ganz gewaltig beschmutzen.


----------



## Wegberger (7. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Hallo LAC,


ja du hast Recht. 

Nur ist bei solchen Themen immer ein fahler Beigeschmack, wenn es zu offensichtlich ist, das es Bauernopfer geben soll oder muss und mit mehr als zweierlei Maaß gemessen wird.

Und auch wenn solche Auswüchse bei der Anglerschaft zu Recht zu kritisieren und zu verfolgen sind .... sind wir Angler nicht das Übel des Meeres. Noch nicht mal in dem Anteil der Restriktionen, der uns jetzt zu Teil werden soll.


----------



## boot (7. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Es müssen nicht hundert Heringe am Tag sein, es reichen auch 50 Stk Tag pro Person.
Es wird wirklich von einigen übertrieben. 

Lg


----------



## willmalwassagen (7. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

FUTTERNEID ist Trumpf. Was für für eine Ansammlung von Menschen die beim Verteilen von Hirn nicht viel Glück hatten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Es gibt überhaupt keinen belastbaren Grund, warum Freizeitangler sich in ihren Hobby einschränken sollen ...
und es ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar, warum Hobbyangler sich sebst Beschränkungen auferlegen wollen ...

Der Raubbau geschieht von denen, die sich nicht einschränken lassen wolllen oder gar selbst wollen ...

Dieses weltverbessernde Mutter Theresa-Getue aus der eigenen Zunft der Hobbyangler klingt ja schon fast nach einem Schuldbekenntnis ... unglaublich sowas


----------



## Flatfish86 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Ist schon lustig! Weder von offizieller Seite noch in Medienberichten wurde bisher ein Heringsangelverbot erwähnt. Noch nicht einmal Einschränkungen. Trotzdem geht es hier ab, als ob das Heringsangeln schon verboten worden wäre. Vielleicht sollte man sich vorher überlegen, ob man die Leute wirklich wild machen soll. Das kann dem Küstentourismus nämlich schaden!


----------



## TeeHawk (7. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Solange mit dieser Fangmethode: Ringwade Hering gefangen wird, muss man sich doch nicht wundern. Ganze Schwärme werden vernichtet. Jedesmal, wenn ein Schwarm entnommen wird, wird der Genpool des Herings verkleinert, Fische, die sich auf die sich ändernden Umweltbedingungen angepasst haben, für immer vernichtet.

Das gleiche gilt für Dorsch.

Stoppt die industrielle Fischerei! Dann müssen wir uns hier auch nicht mehr über ein drohendes Fangverbot unterhalten.

Denn eines ist ja wohl klar: Angler können mit Ihrer Fangmethode niemals einen ganzen Schwarm auslöschen. Dafür ist sie zu ineffektiv.



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Ist schon lustig! Weder von offizieller Seite noch in Medienberichten wurde bisher ein Heringsangelverbot erwähnt. Noch nicht einmal Einschränkungen. Trotzdem geht es hier ab, als ob das Heringsangeln schon verboten worden wäre. Vielleicht sollte man sich vorher überlegen, ob man die Leute wirklich wild machen soll. Das kann dem Küstentourismus nämlich schaden!



Es ist zwar kein Verbot ausgesprochen, aber das es droht, wurde ja wohl schon zu genüge in den Medien berichtet:

Heringsfischer entsetzt: Fangstopp für 2019?

Petition gegen Heringsfangverbot gestartet

Fangstopp für den Ostsee-Hering?

Heringsfangverbot wäre das Ende der Küstenfischerei


----------



## Flatfish86 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Es ist zwar kein Verbot ausgesprochen, aber das es droht, wurde ja wohl schon zu genüge in den Medien berichtet:
> 
> Heringsfischer entsetzt: Fangstopp für 2019?
> 
> ...




Zeig mir bitte die Stelle wo es um Angler oder Angeln geht


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Ist schon lustig! Weder von offizieller Seite noch in Medienberichten wurde bisher ein Heringsangelverbot erwähnt. Noch nicht einmal Einschränkungen.



Der ICES Advice ist keine offizielle Seite? Da steht "Total Catch 2019" ZERO! 

Man kann natürlich schweigen und abwarten und dann öffentlich überrascht tun, wenn es dann plötzlich kommt...

Hilft dann heulen und jammern?

Der DAFV hat ja dem BMEL gerade schriftlich mitgeteilt, wie wirksam Beschränkungen von Anglern bei der Erholung der Bestände sind! Zitat"_Wir  freuen  uns  sehr,  dass  die  Schonung  des  Dorsches  Erfolg  gehabt  hat_" #q

Und auch das Angler sich bei der Erholung der Bestände grundsätzlich beteiligen sollen/ müssen! 

Zitat "_Der  DAFV  hatte  sich in  der  Diskussion  um  die  Einführung  des  Tagfanglimits  deutlich positioniert  und  erklärt,  dass  all  die  Gruppen,  die  den  Dorschbestand  nutzen, sich  am  Wiederaufbau des Bestandes beteiligen sollten._"


Quelle: www.dafv.de/images/dafv/referate/europa/2018_07_19_Bag-Limit_Anschreiben_JK.pdf

Warum sollte der DAFV beim Hering eine andere Meinung vertreten und gegen eine Beteiligung der Angler an der Bestandserholung beim Hering sein? Wie möchte man das dem BMEL verkaufen, wenn das beim Dorsch doch so erfolgreich war? Oder schweigt man deshalb zum Hering, weil man der Meinung ist, dass sich die Angler an der Bestandserholung beteiligen sollen?

Ich frage mich auch wie die Aussage von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan "2016 haben wir das baglimit verhindert" mit dem obigen Zitat zusammenpasst? Hat man seine Position geändert und hält jetzt Beschränkungen für Angler für notwendig oder hat man das Baglimit doch gar nicht so aktiv verhindert und nutzt das nur für sich aus, um mal eine "positive Meldung und die Arbeit anderer" sich auf die Fahne zu schreiben?


----------



## Flatfish86 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Solange mit dieser Fangmethode: Ringwade Hering gefangen wird, muss man sich doch nicht wundern. Ganze Schwärme werden vernichtet. Jedesmal, wenn ein Schwarm entnommen wird, wird der Genpool des Herings verkleinert, Fische, die sich auf die sich ändernden Umweltbedingungen angepasst haben, für immer vernichtet.
> 
> Das gleiche gilt für Dorsch.
> 
> Stoppt die industrielle Fischerei! Dann müssen wir uns hier auch nicht mehr über ein drohendes Fangverbot unterhalten.




Die Ringwaden Fischerei auf Hering kann eine der nachhaltigsten Fischereien sein, da kaum Beifang, kein Grundkontakt, wenig Treibstoffverbrauch und wenn der Fang zu groß oder falsche Art, kann oftmals ein großer Teil wieder leben freigelassen werden, indem einfach das Netz geöffnet wird. In der Ostsee wird das aber auch garnicht praktiziert. Ein Heringsschwarm ist auch nicht genetisch einzigartig.


Ich frage mich aber bei solchen Aussagen auch, wie ein Normalbürger dann noch Hering essen soll. Die Mengen können die kleinen Küstenfischer garnicht beschaffen und es kann auch nicht jeder Angeln gehen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich aber bei solchen Aussagen auch, wie ein Normalbürger dann noch Hering essen soll. Die Mengen können die kleinen Küstenfischer garnicht beschaffen und es kann auch nicht jeder Angeln gehen...



Du denkst also, dass die industrielle Fischerei in der westlichen Ostsee richtig und notwendig ist! Wie viel Hering fängt denn die "industrielle Fischerei" pro Jahr in der westlichen Ostsee und wie viel davon wird wo für welchen Bereich verarbeitet? Sicherlich kannst Du Deine Aussage mit Zahlen belegen, oder?

Ich kann Dir ja mal ein aktuelles Beispiel als aktiver Bootsangler erzählen. Vor zwei Wochen war ich mit einem Kumpel auf der Ostsee vor Fehmarn unterwegs, Dorsch und Wittling ohne Ende. Wir haben teilweise den Angelplatz geändert, da wir zu viele Dorsche unter 50cm und viele kleine Wittlinge gefangen haben. Meine Erfahrungen von der Tour deckten sich mit den Fangberichten von anderen Anglern. Gleiches galt für die Sagasbank und den Indianerkopf. Dann kamen den Schlepper, erst Ostküste Fehmarn, dann Sagasbank und gestern am Inianer. Fänge für Angler an den Punkten jetzt? Fast Null....selbst keine kleinen Dorsche mehr!

Interessant hierbei ist, dass die Schlepper nicht mehr per AIS zu identifizieren/ sehen sind. Ich schaue jeden Tag im Netz nach und es wirkt, als ob es keine Schlepper geben würde. Gestern keine Schiffe am Indianer, aber sie waren dort- per Foto dokumentiert. Was ist also im Busch?


----------



## Hering 58 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



bastido schrieb:


> Leider ziehen sich diese eindimensionalen Ansichten hier inzwischen durch fast sämtliche Themen. Kaum einer möchte noch die wirklichen Zusammenhänge verstehen oder sich auch nur Ansatzweise damit beschäftigen, obwohl Leute wie Lars und Anglerdemo sich hier alle erdenkliche Mühe geben dies differenziert mit Fakten zu untermauern. Hauptsache der böse Angler nebenan wird erzogen, da ist einem jede Einschränkung recht. AB ist inzwischen eher AnglerBashingforum. Da kommt einem jede Einzelentgleisung, die es sicher gibt und immer geben wird, einiger weniger gerade recht, um schnell mal ein Baglimit zu fordern. Mir reichen auch 50 Heringe, dann ist meine Box+Eis voll. Ich gebe mir allerdings auch die Mühe mal nachzurechnen und komme zum Ergebnis, dass der Angler der einmal 300 Heringe mit in den Ruhrpott nimmt, dem Bestand weniger schadet als der Küstenbewohner der 20x50 ranangelt. Welche Wertschöpfung für die Region da u.U jetzt noch entfaltet wird kann hoffentlich jeder selbst nachvollziehen. Von der industriellen Fischerei fange ich jetzt gar nicht erst an. Die wirklich Leidtragenden werden immer die Regionen sein, siehe Dorsch und für den Bestand wird nichts substanzielles erreicht, denn wo die eingesparten Anglerfänge hingehen sollte inzwischen auch klar sein.
> Allerdings habe ich hier auch lernen müssen, dass nicht wenige Angler den Kampf von Anglerdemo für Ihre Region als falsch Ansehen, wichtiger ist dem Angler der neben einem steht und mehr fängt Einhalt zu gebieten.



|good:#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Die industrielle Fischerei stoppen?

Das is doch nur ein feuchter Traum.

Seit Jahrzehnten entwickelt sich die Fischerei weg von jeder Nachhaltigkeit.

Nur ein desinteressierter Depp kann glauben,  daß Aquakulturen nachhaltig Betrieben werden,  das Futter, das sie verfüttern nachhaltig produziert wird. 

In manchen Gegenden werden die Fischarten,  die zu Futter verarbeitet werden total überfischt,  so daß die Nahrungskette in Folge zusammenbricht.

Es  geht immer ums Geld und Geld bedingt den Verkauf von Produkten an eine möglichst große Kundschaft...beschönigend könnte man das als Versorgungsauftrag bezeichnen. 

EU früher war es deutlicher EWG(europäische Wirtschsftsgemeinschaft)

Selbst das washingtoner Artenschutzabkommen  hört sich auf deutsch besser an, aber die englischsprachige Bezeichnung offenbart den wahren Zweck. Es regelt den Handel mit bedrohten Arten oder Produkten aus diesen.

Aber wir konsumieren doch selber gern und ausgiebig, also mit voller Pulle vor die Wand, scheiß  auf den Hering.


----------



## TeeHawk (7. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Die Ringwaden Fischerei auf Hering kann eine der nachhaltigsten Fischereien sein,



kann!!!



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> da kaum Beifang, kein Grundkontakt, wenig Treibstoffverbrauch und wenn der Fang zu groß oder falsche Art, kann oftmals ein großer Teil wieder leben freigelassen werden, indem einfach das Netz geöffnet wird.



Glaubst Du selber, was Du da schreibst???



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> In der Ostsee wird das aber auch gar nicht praktiziert.



Das bezweifle ich, gebe Dir aber recht, dass hier wohl eher mit Schleppnetzen von der industriellen Fischerei und mit Stellnetzen von den kleinen Fischern gearbeitet wird.



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Ein Heringsschwarm ist auch nicht genetisch einzigartig.



Ich denke jeder Fisch ist einzigartig und einen gesamten Teil eines Ökosystems zu entfernen (ganzer Schwarm), kann nicht gut sein. Einzelne Exemplare zu entnehmen, dann schon eher.



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich aber bei solchen Aussagen auch, wie ein Normalbürger dann noch Hering essen soll. Die Mengen können die kleinen Küstenfischer gar nicht beschaffen und es kann auch nicht jeder Angeln gehen...



Hey, da ist endlich jemand aufgewacht!

Muss denn der Normalbürger Hering essen? Jederzeit? Überall? Zum günstigsten Preis?

Genauso sollte es sein. Fisch ist eine Delikatesse und kein Massenprodukt, was immer und überall verfügbar sein muss. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viel Fisch und Fischprodukte jedes Jahr von deutschen Supermärkten entsorgt werden wg. Überschreitung des Mhd.. Das Verramschen der Ressource Fisch muss aufhören!


----------



## Kallex (7. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Das Problem ist ja erst zu lösen wenn es keine Fische mehr gibt. Vorher wird der Mensch nicht zur Vernunft kommen.


----------



## TeeHawk (7. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



Kallex schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja erst zu lösen wenn es keine Fische mehr gibt. Vorher wird der Mensch nicht zur Vernunft kommen.



Das wäre traurig.

Warum wird das gewerbliche Fischen von Booten über 8 m Länge in der Ostsee nicht einfach verboten? Eine Stilllegungsprämie zahlt der Staat bereits jetzt für diese Schiffe, für die kleineren der Küstenfischer nicht!

Von den verbliebenen 200 Fischern an der deutschen Ostseeküste vermute ich, dass 95% relativ bestandsneutral arbeiten, der Rest macht dann die Ostsee leer.

Und das, obwohl der Fisch aus der westlichen Ostsee so einen ultra geringen Anteil am gesamten Fisch hat, der an Endverbraucher verkauft wird. Es würde kein Konsument merken, dass er keinen Fisch mehr aus der Ostsee im Supermarkt kaufen kann!!!

In den USA sind sogar Fischarten für die Berufsfischerei verboten, für die Freizeitangler erlaubt. Allerdings scheint auch dort die Lobby für die Angler besser zu funktionieren.

Was kann man tun? Alleine wahrscheinlich nichts. Ich sehe nur eine Möglichkeit und die ist im Prinzip dieselbe, die Lars mit Anglerdemo ja schon begonnen hat.

Nur müsste eine Bewegung wie Anglerdemo eben mit deutlich höheren finanziellen Mitteln ausgestattet werden, um etwas zu erreichen. Nur wenn man in allen Medien präsent ist, ständig Aufmerksamkeit erhascht, öffentlichkeitswirksame Aktionen durchführt und Politikern täglich auf die Füße tritt, wird sich etwas ändern.

Aber dafür bräuchte man Millionen Euros! Halt: Wieviel Angler gibt es in Deutschland? 3 Mio. Also jeder jährlich einen Euro an Anglerdemo und los geht's!!!


----------



## TeeHawk (7. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



bastido schrieb:


> Die Ostsee könnte ein hochproduktives „Anglermeer“ sein, mit größtmöglichem Dauerertrag für die Küstenregionen wenn dies gewollt wäre. Dies wäre in der jetzigen Situation eine einmalige Chance für das Habitat und die Region. Um dies zu verteufeln, muss man entweder Fischer oder Politiker sein, bei allen anderen mit gesundem Menschenverstand und halbwegs ausgeprägtem wirtschaftlichen Sachverstand, zweifele ich ganz stark an selbigem.



Da könnte man ja fast denken, dass irgendjemand kein Interesse daran hat dass z.B. Mecklenburg-Vorpommern sich im Ländervergleich von den untersten Plätzen auf einen der mittleren oder sogar noch höher verbessert...

/Ironieff

Schade, dass man sich anscheinend als Bundesland das Entscheidungsrecht, was in der angrenzenden Ostsee (Zwölf-Meilen-Zone) passiert, hat nehmen lassen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Aber dafür bräuchte man Millionen Euros! Halt: Wieviel Angler gibt es in Deutschland? 3 Mio. Also jeder jährlich einen Euro an Anglerdemo und los geht's!!!



Für die Summe schreiben andere (unveröffentliche) Leserbriefe .


----------



## TeeHawk (7. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Dann kamen die Schlepper, erst Ostküste Fehmarn, dann Sagasbank und gestern am Indianer. Fänge für Angler an den Punkten jetzt? Fast Null....selbst keine kleinen Dorsche mehr!
> 
> Interessant hierbei ist, dass die Schlepper nicht mehr per AIS zu identifizieren/ sehen sind. Ich schaue jeden Tag im Netz nach und es wirkt, als ob es keine Schlepper geben würde. Gestern keine Schiffe am Indianer, aber sie waren dort- per Foto dokumentiert. Was ist also im Busch?



Kannst Du so ein Foto eines "Schleppers" (ich vermute mal Schleppnetzfischer) mal hochladen? Damit der Laie auch mal eine Vorstellung von seinem Feindbild bekommen kann.


----------



## TeeHawk (7. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Interessant hierbei ist, dass die Schlepper nicht mehr per AIS zu identifizieren/ sehen sind. Ich schaue jeden Tag im Netz nach und es wirkt, als ob es keine Schlepper geben würde. Gestern keine Schiffe am Indianer, aber sie waren dort- per Foto dokumentiert. Was ist also im Busch?



Mmmh, wenn man mal so schaut, dann ist ja eigentlich kaum noch ein Fishing Vessel auf der Ostsee unterwegs...

https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/shipid:132127/zoom:9  (Vessel Filters auf Fishing gestellt)

Alle kein AIS? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Für die Berufsschiffahrt gibt's eine AIS Ausrüstungspflicht.

Fischerboote sind ab einer Länge von 24m noch mit VMS auszurüsten. 

Wenn ich daso  beobachten würde,  würde ich dazu mal die Entenpolizei anrufen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Kannst Du so ein Foto eines "Schleppers" (ich vermute mal Schleppnetzfischer) mal hochladen? Damit der Laie auch mal eine Vorstellung von seinem Feindbild bekommen kann.



Nein, da auf diesem Bild Personen zu erkennen sind (DSGVO). Aber einfach mal Goolge fragen, dann hat jeder eine Vorstellung wie das läuft- und wie lächerlich ein Baglimit ist, wird dann auch der letzte Angler verstehen!



Testudo schrieb:


> Für die Berufsschiffahrt gibt's eine AIS Ausrüstungspflicht.
> 
> Fischerboote sind ab einer Länge von 24m noch mit VMS auszurüsten.
> 
> Wenn ich daso  beobachten würde,  würde ich dazu mal die Entenpolizei anrufen.



Da hast Du wohl Wikipedia gefragt .

1. Seit 2012 müssen Fischereiboote ab einer Länge ü.a. von 12 mit VMS ausgerüstet sein. VMS ist im Gegensatz zu AIS nicht für uns einsehbar.

2. AIS Ausrüstungspflicht ja, jedoch kann man die Leistung regulieren. So siehst Du den Kahn schon, wenn Du direkt daneben liegst- nicht jedoch über Satellit im Internet . So könnten z.B. auch Hochseeangelschiffe ihre Spuren verwischen, um zu verhindern, dass dort 1000 Kleinboote 30 Minuten später angeln 

Man sieht es bei Marinetraffic ja bei vielen Schiffen bei "Position received 21 hours ago". Die Schiffe sind ja nicht untergegangen oder hatten Stromausfall, sondern haben das Signal einfach reduziert.

Dann gibt es noch eine Grauzone, ob man seine Kennung festlegen muss. So gibt es Schiffe, die grau hinterlegt sind (Unspecified Ship via Satelite). Die haben sich dann erfolgreich gegen diese Kennzeichnungspflicht gewehrt...


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Es gibt überhaupt keinen belastbaren Grund, warum Freizeitangler sich in ihren Hobby einschränken sollen ...
> und es ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar, warum Hobbyangler sich sebst Beschränkungen auferlegen wollen ...
> 
> Der Raubbau geschieht von denen, die sich nicht einschränken lassen wolllen oder gar selbst wollen ...
> ...



Toni, hier bin ich voll und ganz Deiner Meinung. Auch die Wortwahl gefällt mir.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nein, da auf diesem Bild Personen zu erkennen sind (DSGVO). Aber einfach mal Goolge fragen, dann hat jeder eine Vorstellung wie das läuft- und wie lächerlich ein Baglimit ist, wird dann auch der letzte Angler verstehen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AIS ist unter Bootsleuten doch immer wieder mal ein Thema, in den Niederlanden sind die Geräte sogar oft im Hafen an, dann kann jeder sehen, ob es sich lohnt, auf einen Jenever vorbei zu kommen 

Der Hinweis auf VMS bezog sich auf die Vermutung, das die Boote nicht gesehen werden wollen, so sie etwas unredliches machen. Das ist heure nicht mehr ganz so einfach, aber wo ein Wille da findet sich ein Weg. 

Einen ganzeneuen Berufsstand unter Generalverdacht  stellen finde ich unangemessen.

EDIT ja klar, habe bei Wikipedia nachgesehen, will ja keinen Blödsinn schreiben


----------



## Wegberger (7. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Hallo,


ach was wird das erst schön werden, wenn jede Rute von Anglern dann mit AIS ausgerüstet ist und die Rollen über M2M den Drill und die Anlandung vermelden.


Dann muss man nur noch den Fang über den Kopf halten und per Satelit wird das Fangphoto mit individueller Quotenerfassung nach Kiel & Co. gemeldet.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ach was wird das erst schön werden, wenn jede Rute von Anglern dann mit  AIS ausgerüstet ist und die Rollen über M2M den Drill und die Anlandung  vermelden.
> 
> Dann muss man nur noch den Fang über den Kopf halten und per Satelit  wird das Fangphoto mit individueller Quotenerfassung nach Kiel & Co.  gemeldet.



schau, deines habe ich artgleich schon hier im Thread vor wenigen Tagen geschrieben,
nur meins war vorraussehend ironisch, achja sarkastisch bereits auf das ewige insLochfallenlassen, vorrausschauend der Worte die kommen werden ...
:m :m :m





Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Auf gemeldeten Kuttern sind Videoüberwachungskameras installiert, zusätzlich werden GPS-Daten der digitalen Mitgliedsausweise, bei Nichtmitgliedern die Pflichtarmbänder, die man beim Angeln tragen muss, an Dronen übermittelt, die einen freundlich überwachen, Drillprofile erstellen und an den Verband der Berufsfischer, zentrale Stelle der Freizeitanglerüberwachung und Statistikerstellung, übermitteln.
> Ja dann hat man "eine nahezu Echtzeitübersicht wer, wo, wieviel, von welchem  Fisch gefangen hat, eine Echtzeit-Übersicht der Quote pro Fischart pro  Angler, etc.."
> Echter geht nur noch mit dem persönlichen Body, der beigestellt wird ...


----------



## Wegberger (7. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Hallo Toni,


du hattest Kutter und deren Gäste im Auge ...ich alle Angler. Egal ob Kutter, Boot , Belly, Brandung.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Noch finden manche Vereinsvorstände das wohl lustig- aber auch dem letzten Angler wird mittelfristig das Lachen noch im Halse stecken bleiben.

Gerne errinere ich an das Baglimit- ausgelacht wurde ich 2015 dafür! Gleiches bei der totalen (elektronischen) Überwachung, bei vollstänigen Angelverboten etc.

Traurig ist es, dass viele Angler und Vereinsvorstände immer noch alles cool sehen, frei nach dem Motto "Wird schon nicht so schlimm" und "was interessiert mich die Küste da oben". 

Das zeigt mir einfach einmal mehr, dass Angler niemals geschlossen auftreten werden, viele die Situation immer noch verkennen -und manche hier einfach nur stänkern wollen...

Die (organisierten) deutschen Angler - also egal ob Mitglied im DAFV oder nicht - fordern ja laut DAFV die Aufnahme der Freizeitfischerei in die CFP. Zumindest habe ich noch von keinem Nicht- DAFV- Mitgliedsverband gegen die Aussage des DAFV ("die organisierten Angler in Deutschland") ein Dementi gehört #6. Und so spricht der DAFV im BMEL und in der Kommission auch für die Niedersachsen, Bayern etc...

Ich denke, alle Landesverbände in Deutschland wollen die Aufnahme der Angler in die CFP, weil es ja eine "Chance bietet". Der Dorsch war der Anfang, der Hering wird folgen, ebenso Aal, Lachs und Mefo. Rosige Aussichten liebe Kameraden- und ALLE! Verbände schweigen weiterhin und/ oder stimmen diesen Einschränkungen und Verboten zu.

Es ist einfach nur noch traurig...


----------



## Wegberger (7. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Hallo Lars,


freue dich, wenn die Regulierungswut -> Zander und Karpfen erreichen wird. 

Dann werden die Dämme vor Tränen brechen .


----------



## Ossipeter (7. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Du hast es gut beschrieben. Echt zum kotzen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Ich bin mir gerade ziemlich sicher, du hast meine Posting bezüglich der Überwachung nicht verstanden.
Wer die Metaebene von Gesagtem nicht versteht, wird immer am Wort hängen bleiben ...


Wie ich "zu dem da oben" stehe, kann man -Unvoreingenommenheit ausgeschlossen- leicht verstehen, so wie Bastido, Brillendorsch und in vielen anderen Threads auch ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Ich denke einfach, dass die Zeit für Ironie vorbei ist! Dazu hat uns die Realität zu häufig überholt...

Das wollte ich sagen und so ist mir bei dem sensiblen Thema - wenn auch persönlich nur indirekt betroffen - die Metaebene ziemlich egal.

Wir an der Küste wissen nämlich, dass jede weitere Einschränkung das Todesurteil für die meisten Betriebe bedeutet.

Ein Heringsangelverbot würde sicherlich ein Angelgeschäftesterben vorantreiben. Mir reicht aktuell wieder ein Räumunsgverkauf in dieser Woche hier oben.

Sorry, aber der Spaß ist für uns an der Küste seit 2017 vorbei!


----------



## scripophix (8. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*

Und wenn bei einem Heringsfangverbot für die Ostsee alle Heringsangler an die wenigen Binnenplätze drängen, dann kommen von dort die nächsten Verbote. 

Die BiFO-Bereiche in SH sind ohnehin schon überlaufen. Noch mehr Angeldruck halten die nicht aus.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. August 2018)

*AW: Heringsangelei vor dem Aus*



ArmesSchwein schrieb:


> Und wenn bei einem Heringsfangverbot für die Ostsee alle Heringsangler an die wenigen Binnenplätze drängen, dann kommen von dort die nächsten Verbote.
> 
> Die BiFO-Bereiche in SH sind ohnehin schon überlaufen. Noch mehr Angeldruck halten die nicht aus.



So einfach ist das nicht- in vielen Bereichen gilt auch die KüFo, zum Beispiel beim Hering auch in der Trave sowie im Kieler Hafen, Neustadt, Flensburg, Schlei....

Ausnahme der NOK, Verbandsgewässer des LSFV SH. Der wird dann vermutlich einen Zulauf haben. Die haben sich übrigens auch noch nicht gegen Beschränkungen beim Heringsangeln geäußert...


----------

